# Last Call - Georgia Great Steak Cook-Off March 6



## olewarthog (Feb 11, 2010)

The 4th annual Georgia Great Steak Cook-Off will be held March 6, 2010 in Hazlehurst, GA. Last year, 20 teams competed for the grand prize of $1,000 & a very nice, unique trophy.  Once again this year, the Grand Champion will be awarded $1,000.

Deadline to enter is Feb 19. You can download an entry form at www.georgiagreatsteakcookoff.com or you can request one faxed to you by calling (912) 375-4543.

The contest supplies the steaks -1" thick, 16 oz ribeyes. You supply the grill & the skills.  Complete rules are also posted on the website above. 

I hope I get to meet some of my fellow SMF'ers there!


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 11, 2010)

You entered?

If so, good luck!  Wish I lived closer.


----------



## placebo (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like fun and if I were closer I would love to take a stab at it! The rules say you must have a clean grill. I wonder how that applies to a seasoned grill? Has anyone here ever competed in this event?


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, I am entered. I also competed last year. My team took first runner up. Missed CG by thaaaat much.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Our Bull grill, which is built around a CG Super Pro, took best rig construction.  You can see it on the website under past winners.  I'm the guy in the cap & shades in the bull grill pics.  I wish I had better pics of the grill but it was anatomically correct 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and we had an old truck horn hooked up to a battery to make it MOOO.  When cooking, the smoke vented out thru the bull's nose. We have lots of fun with the grill getups, but we are also very serious about the cooking part.

The plans are to continue to grow the cook-off to the point where we can send our Grand Champion to the world championship steak cookoff in Ark.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 11, 2010)

How is it as a spectator it would be a good drive from here but if I happen to be up here it sounds like a good day trip. Can ya walk around and check out all the cookers and stuff what about food on site?


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, the area is open for the public to walk around. If you look at the past winner page on the website, you will see a variety of grills & cook site setups. There is lots of cutting up & good natured rivalries between some of the local teams.  Each team has to cook at least 20 steaks & these are sold to the public along with a baked potato, salad & desert.  Serving begins at 6 pm & there is plenty of room to dine in before the awards ceremony. Dinner tickets are $20 each, but you need to get them in advance because we have sold out the last couple of years. I still have some tix for sale, so let me know.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck and take some Qview for us long way away cookers to see .


----------

